# Clogged Kaywoodie Drinkless



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

I picked up some estate pipes online, and one of them is a Kaywoodie with the drinkless system. I was cleaning it up, and when I had gotten it to the point where I wanted to test the draw I couldn't get a thing out of it. I tested the stem/bowl and it's perfectly clear. I can get a pipe cleaner most of the way through the mouthpiece (is that the right term), but not all the way. I can't get a cleaner more than a fraction of an inch through the hole in the drinkless system, which makes me think that it's clogged with tar.

The pipe itself had obviously been well used before, if not maintained; which is why I'm assuming tar, as opposed to some other substance. Does anybody have any tips or suggestions of how I can get this thing cleared out so that the pipe is smokable? And just to reiterate, there is NO airflow whatsoever, not even a whistle.

Thanks.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Soak the stem upright with the stinger soaking in some strong liquor. You may have to pick at it with a tooth pick to get some of it loose. Dip more pipe cleaners in the alcohol, and run them through the stinger and the stem as well to get everything clean.


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give that a try when I get home today.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Paper clip pushed thru the hole ends of the stinger.


----------

